# My lot



## m1keyth (Apr 6, 2011)

This is sweep:









Casper:









Scruff: prefers fosters box to basket lol









There is one more but not got any photos uploaded of him at minute


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Gorgeous! 

Cats and conventional sleeping places hey?


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Beautiful cats  thanks for sharing x


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Gorgeous cats. Love the pics


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

so cute!


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Stunning!  welcome


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Awwwww there beautiful


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Really cute! What a trio they make. I think I should just make a cat store with cardboard boxes for beds. . .hrrrmmm.


----------

